# El Universo, el Sistema Solar, el Sol, la Luna, Marte y otros planetas (¿mayúsculas?)



## rocio martin

Hola apreciado forum. Por favor, diganme alguno de ustedes si *el Universo y el astro rey de nuestra galaxia y los satelites y panetas que la componen,* sus nombres deben catalogarse *como nombres propios. *Hago esta pregunta porque en algunos libros he encontrado que las inciales de sus nombres las ponen en mayúscula, sin que importe que sea palabra que comienza o palabra que sigue. Saludos.


----------



## ILT

Luna no es nombre propio si se refiere a cualquier satélite (por ejemplo, Saturno tiene muchas lunas), pero si se refiere a la nuestra (que recuerdo se llama Selene) sí es nombre propio.
Los planetas sí tienen nombre propio y se deben escribir con mayúscula.
Sol sí es nombre propio cuando se refiere al astro y no a su luz.


----------



## rocio martin

i love translating. Gracias por tu ayuda ....... !Viva! Mexico.


----------



## jester.

I love translating said:


> Luna no es nombre propio si se refiere a cualquier satélite (por ejemplo, Saturno tiene muchas lunas), pero si se refiere a la nuestra (que recuerdo se llama Selene) sí es nombre propio.



Wow, no sabía esto.



> Sol sí es nombre propio cuando se refiere al astro y no a su luz.




Eso es interesante también. Pues se diría:

¿"El *s*ol brilla." o "El *S*ol brilla."?  <- aunque describo que se ve una luz que brilla, pero de hecho es el astro que brilla...

y

¿"La luz del sol" o "La luz del Sol"?  <- aunque describo la *luz*, me refiero al astro con la preposición de.

Estoy un poco confundido.

Pero sin embargo I también love translating


----------



## ILT

jester. said:


> ¿"La luz del sol" o "La luz del Sol"?  <- aunque describo la *luz*, me refiero al astro con la preposición de.


Lo correcto es "la luz del Sol", y "en este parque siempre hay mucho sol".


----------



## elbeto

Que lástima que aunque Plutón se escriba con mayúscula, sea ahora un nano-planeta o planeta enano o lo que sea que los científicos quieren que sea. 
Buen trabajo ese del "mucho sol" I love translating


----------



## pejeman

Yo hubiese jurado que era el Sol, pero el DPD no indica eso:

_Sol_ y _Luna_ *solo suelen* escribirse con mayúscula inicial en textos científicos de temática astronómica, en los que designan los respectivos astros: _«Entre la esfera de fuego y la de las estrellas fijas están situadas las esferas de los distintos planetas, empezando por la esfera de la Luna y, a continuación, las esferas de Mercurio, Venus, el Sol, Marte, Júpiter y Saturno»_ (Torroja _Sistemas_ [Esp. 1981]); *pero, excepto en este tipo de textos, se escriben normalmente con minúscula*: _*El sol lucía esplendoroso esa mañana*; Entra mucho sol por la ventana; Negros nubarrones ocultaron la luna por completo; Me pongo muy nervioso cuando hay luna llena_

Así es que también sería correcto "la luz del sol", y "en este parque siempre hay mucho sol".

Saludos_._


----------



## rocio martin

MENSAJE PARA pejeman. Lo que dices debe ser lo correcto, pues donde he visto escrito los nombres ya dichos con sus iniciales en mayúscula, fue en un libro llamado la "Nueva Guía de Ciencia" ciencias físicas. Escrita por Issac Asimov (1993). Gracias a todos. P.d. otra pregunta ? Universo, va con mayuscula o minuscula?


----------



## claramolin

Yo estaba muy segura de que se escribía con mayúscula. Pero de todos modos, busqué en Wikipedia y encontré esto:

El *Universo* es el continuo espacio-tiempo en que nos encontramos, junto con toda la materia y energía existentes en él. Su estudio, en las mayores escalas, es el objeto de la cosmología, disciplina basada en la astronomía y la física, en la cual se describe todo aspecto de este universo con sus fenómenos.

Entonces ahora ya no sé... Porque con "todo aspecto de este universo" también se refiere al Universo, o no?


----------



## lazarus1907

La palabra universo se puede referir tanto a toda la extensión material que incluye galaxias y demás, a la que todos conocemos por su nombre propio (Universo), como a un conjunto de cosas o personas consideradas en su totalidad (universo), a veces de manera figurativa; en este último caso podríamos hablar del la tierra, del mundo de los negocios, etc.


----------



## pejeman

lazarus1907 said:


> La palabra universo se puede referir tanto a toda la extensión material que incluye galaxias y demás, a la que todos conocemos por su nombre propio (Universo), como a un conjunto de cosas o personas consideradas en su totalidad (universo), a veces de manera figurativa; en este último caso podríamos hablar del la tierra, del mundo de los negocios, etc.


 
Como cuando en la Teoría de Conjuntos, se habla del conjunto universal, que es también, a su modo, un universo.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

Buenos días,

Sol, Luna y Universo se escriben en mayúculas cuando hablamos de astronomía, astrología o de cosas que suceden fuera de la Tierra, como un viaje espacial del hombre a la Luna, muchas de las aventuras relatada por Asimov, etc. En estos casos también se suelen poner en mayúsculas la Galaxia, por ejemplo, referida a la propia (sea la Vía Láctea o no).

Un universo es _un conjunto cerrado_ de elementos que se toma como refencia, de manera que nada puede salir ni entrar de éste, que debe ser completamente independiente de todo lo demás, y todo lo demás de él. Este todo puede implicar material, información, dinero, etc. depende de lo que se esté tratando. Lo normal es que sean varias las variables.

El Universo, en astronomía, en un principio era la extensión ocupada por el conjunto de toda la materia y energía existente, lo que resulta desde el Big Bang... pero también hay teorías que defienden que no es único, que hay otros universos fuera del originado por el Big Bang.


----------



## rocio martin

Gracias a todos. Estoy de acuerdo en lo que la mayoría de ustedes han dicho ( que según las reglas de la R.A.E.) en que cuanto se hable de astronomía, el nombre del rey astro y el de sus vecinos, deben escribirse con su inicial en mayúscula. Pero por incomprensibles sucesos en  la historia, Aquíla, o bien otros en Hippo,etc; tradujeron del Antiguo Testamento (Génesis) " Dios hizo la Tierra" y no  " Dios hizo la tierra". En esto siendo Dios el primer astrónomo de la historia mundial, no hablaba de astronomía, sino de religión. Por otro lado, si yo voy en un viaje espacial ( estoy fuera de la Tierra) hacia el Sol, si este me quema, diré, según las reglas, "el sol me quema". ? Pero por qué no, el Sol me quema? como pueden apreciar estoy fuera de la Tierra..., Creo que estoy confundida, o bien los catedráticos todavía no han resuelto el enigma en su totalidad. Saludos.


----------



## chics

Bueno, lo de "fuera de la Tierra" es un decir...  Un poco el tamaño de nuestra referencia.

Cuando diós creó la Tierra, los astros, etc. estamos hablando de dimensiones grandes; mientras que si estoy en un parque mirando la luna, o tomando el sol, son pequeñas.

Eto no es una regla de la RAE.

En general, los ponemos en mayúculas cuando le queremos dar importancia, sea por motivos poéticos, sentimentales... o para que quede claro que sol es _nuestro_ Sol, por ejemplo.


----------



## pejeman

rocio martin said:


> Gracias a todos. Estoy de acuerdo en lo que la mayoría de ustedes han dicho ( que según las reglas de la R.A.E.) en que cuanto se hable de astronomía, el nombre del rey astro y el de sus vecinos, deben escribirse con su inicial en mayúscula. Pero por incomprensibles sucesos en la historia, Aquíla, o bien otros en Hippo,etc; tradujeron del Antiguo Testamento (Génesis) " Dios hizo la Tierra" y no " Dios hizo la tierra". En esto siendo Dios el primer astrónomo de la historia mundial, no hablaba de astronomía, sino de religión. Por otro lado, si yo voy en un viaje espacial ( estoy fuera de la Tierra) hacia el Sol, si este me quema, diré, según las reglas, "el sol me quema". ? Pero por qué no, el Sol me quema? como pueden apreciar estoy fuera de la Tierra..., Creo que estoy confundida, o bien los catedráticos todavía no han resuelto el enigma en su totalidad. Saludos.


 
Interesante tema sin duda. Lo que sí se puede afirmar es que para ïcaro resultó académico que haya sido el Sol o el sol el que le fundió la cera de las alas.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Fuá académico para Icaro, que "el sol/brillo proveniente de los rayos del Sol" le fundieran la cera a las alas, o que "los rayos del Sol fundieran la cera de las alas", jeje  
de verdad es interesante todas las combinaciones que se pueden generar con este tema del nuestro bello astro "el Sol".


----------



## Guachipem

Casi siempre veo escrito Luna y Sol con la primera letra en minúscula, pero yo creo que lo correcto es escribirlo en mayúscula, ya que se trata de nombres propios, ¿no? sólo hay un sol, y sólo una luna, a menos que digamos "ese planeta gira alrededor de otro sol" (con el sentido de "estrella"), o "Marte tiene dos lunas" (con el sentido de "satélite"). Pero entonces, ¿por qué veo oraciones como: El sol sale por el este?


----------



## grandluc

Bueno, es lo que dicen los diccionarios, pero ahora sabemos que el universo está lleno de soles rodeados de lunas... así que...


----------



## Jellby

Del DPD, entrada "mayúsculas", apartado 4.11 (la negrita es mía):

[Se escriben con inicial mayúscula] Los nombres de galaxias, constelaciones, estrellas, planetas y satélites: _la Vía Láctea_, _la Osa Mayor_, _la Estrella Polar_, _Venus_, _Ganimedes_ *[nota mía: no "Ganímedes"]*. *Las palabras Sol y Luna solo suelen escribirse con mayúscula inicial en textos científicos* de temática astronómica, en los que designan los respectivos astros: «_Entre la esfera de fuego y la de las estrellas fijas están situadas las esferas de los distintos planetas, empezando por la esfera de la Luna y, a continuación, las esferas de Mercurio, Venus, el Sol, Marte, Júpiter y Saturno_»; *pero, excepto en este tipo de textos, se escriben normalmente con minúscula*: _El sol lucía esplendoroso esa mañana_; _Entra mucho sol por la ventana_; _Negros nubarrones ocultaron la luna por completo_; _Me pongo muy nervioso cuando hay luna llena_. La palabra tierra se escribe con mayúscula cuando designa el planeta: «_Dios le hizo ver las estrellas jamás vistas desde la Tierra_»; pero con minúscula en el resto de sus acepciones: _El avión tomó tierra_; _Esta tierra es muy fértil_; _He vuelto a la tierra de mis mayores_.


----------



## carzante

Jellby said:


> Del DPD, entrada "mayúsculas", apartado 4.11 (la negrita es mía):
> 
> [Se escriben con inicial mayúscula] Los nombres de galaxias, constelaciones, estrellas, planetas y satélites: _la Vía Láctea_, _la Osa Mayor_, _la Estrella Polar_, _Venus_, _Ganimedes_ *[nota mía: no "Ganímedes"]*. *Las palabras Sol y Luna solo suelen escribirse con mayúscula inicial en textos científicos* de temática astronómica, en los que designan los respectivos astros: «_Entre la esfera de fuego y la de las estrellas fijas están situadas las esferas de los distintos planetas, empezando por la esfera de la Luna y, a continuación, las esferas de Mercurio, Venus, el Sol, Marte, Júpiter y Saturno_»; *pero, excepto en este tipo de textos, se escriben normalmente con minúscula*: _El sol lucía esplendoroso esa mañana_; _Entra mucho sol por la ventana_; _Negros nubarrones ocultaron la luna por completo_; _Me pongo muy nervioso cuando hay luna llena_. La palabra tierra se escribe con mayúscula cuando designa el planeta: «_Dios le hizo ver las estrellas jamás vistas desde la Tierra_»; pero con minúscula en el resto de sus acepciones: _El avión tomó tierra_; _Esta tierra es muy fértil_; _He vuelto a la tierra de mis mayores_.



Yo creo que incluso en ese caso se puede escribir con minúscula:

Su mensaje se oyó por todos los rincones de la *tierra*.

Aparte de esto, "luna" puede significar "satélite" y entonces siempre es con minúscula:

* 5.     * f. Satélite natural de un planeta. _Júpiter tiene dieciséis lunas. (DRAE)

_Saludos


----------



## Guachipem

Vale, gracias por las respuestas, siempre había tenido dudas. Aunque sigo sin conocer el motivo de tener que escribirlas en minúscula en muchos casos, yo los considero nombres propios, pero ahora sé que hay una norma que dice que hay que escribirlas en minúscula.


----------



## andreihortua

Saludos:

Me encuentro en una duda ortográfica estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre el planeta en donde se estudia como una entidad compleja e incluso como un organismo, actualmente o escribo "el planeta Tierra" pero me entró la duda si debo escribir "el planeta tierra" con minúsculas. Necesito sus opiniones sobre si debo escribir la T o t .


Gracias.


----------



## Dudu678

Mayúscula, es un nombre propio.

Piensa en esto: _mi amigo Pedro._


----------



## Rayines

andreihortua said:


> Saludos:
> 
> Me encuentro en una duda ortográfica estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre el planeta en donde se estudia como una entidad compleja e incluso como un organismo, actualmente o escribo "el planeta Tierra" pero me entró la duda si debo escribir "el planeta tierra" con minúsculas. Necesito sus opiniones sobre si debo escribir la T o t .
> 
> 
> Gracias.


Bienvenido al foro. Aquí tienes lo que dice el Dicc. Panhisp. de Dudas:
"La palabra _tierra_ se escribe con mayúscula cuando designa el planeta: _«Dios le hizo ver las estrellas jamás vistas desde la Tierra»_ (Fuentes _Naranjo_ [Méx. 1993]); pero con minúscula en el resto de sus acepciones: _El avión tomó tierra; Esta tierra es muy fértil; He vuelto a la tierra de mis mayores._"


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Quizá sea más simple si piensas en los otros planetas. Los planetas Venus, Marte, Júpiter, etc., todos van con mayúscula. *Planeta Tierrra*, que imagino en tu texto, debe ser *Gaia*.

Atentamente,


----------



## 0scar

El planeta *Tierra* debería llamarse  planeta *Agua*, especialmente para no confundir a los extraterrestres que lo ven desde afuera...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, es para despistar el enemigo: como Greenland y Iceland.

Podrías decir la Tierra o el Planeta, para evitar la repetición.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Buenos días a todos:

El Diccionarioa Panhispánico de Dudas dice así en el apartado de "mayúsculas":
"Los nombres de galaxias, constelaciones, estrellas, planetas y satélites:_ la Vía Láctea, la Osa Mayor, la Estrella Polar, Venus, Ganimedes_ [deben escribirse con mayúscula inicial]". 

Mi pregunta es: ¿Es "sistema solar" entraría dentro de esta categoría, pues engloba un determinado grupo de planetas y constelaciones? En el diccionario de la Academia, sin embargo, no especifica que deba escribirse con mayúsculas.

Me gustaría que me lo confirmaran ustedes.

Les quedo agradecida desde ya.
Ana


----------



## hosec

Pues... en el DRAE, en la entrada "sistema", _solar_ viene con minúscula, mientras que _Cegesimal_ o _Métrico Decimal_ vienen con mayúscula. En fin... ya lo has dicho tú.

No sé...


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Gracias, Hosec. Me temo que es un error por parte de la Academia. 
Además otro argumento que habla en favor de la mayúscula sería -según mi opinión personal- el hecho de que hay infinitos sistemas solares en el universo, por lo que el nuestro debería escribirse y resaltarse con letras capitales.
Pero bueno, a ver qué opinan los demás.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Es que a ver, sistema solar puede referirse a uno cualquiera. En el Universo hay muchos sistemas solares. Pero si te refieres al nuestro concretamente, es nombre propio siendo Sistema Solar. Si hablas de sistemas solares debes ponerlo en minúscula pero si hablas del Sistema Solar (de nuestro sistema solar, entonces debes ponerlo con mayúsculas).

Un sistema solar.
El Sistema Solar.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Entonces me lo confirma usted, Elnickestalibre. La RAE ha olvidado señalar el detalle de la mayúscula. Gracias.


----------



## blonfu

Yo no lo veo tan claro, lo he visto escrito de las dos maneras y no  sabría decir cual es correcta. El sistema solar tiene como estrella al  Sol, no hay otra estrella que se llame igual, según esto no puede haber  más que un sistema solar. He oído decir sol y sistema solar de forma  genérica pero pienso que no es correcto, sería más bien sistema  planetario.
Me sigue quedando la duda de las mayúsculas, aunque parece un nombre propio no las tengo todas conmigo.


----------



## Peón

¡Abajo las mayúsculas!! Se van a convertir en plaga, como en el idioma alemán.


----------



## Calambur

hosec said:


> Pues... en el DRAE, en la entrada "sistema", _solar_ viene con minúscula, mientras que _Cegesimal_ o _Métrico Decimal_ vienen con mayúscula. En fin... ya lo has dicho tú.
> 
> No sé...


Para compensar, transcribo del DUE -que es un diccionario de uso-:


> *sistema*
> *3 *Conjunto de cosas que se mueven, actúan u obran coordinadamente: ‘El sistema solar’.
> 
> *S. cegesimal. *Sistema [...].
> 
> *S. métrico decimal. *Sistema [...].
> 
> *S. planetario. *Conjunto del Sol y los astros sometidos a su atracción.
> 
> *S. solar. *_Sistema_ planetario.


(La *S. *está con mayúscula por ser comienzo de párrafo). Me inclino por escribirlo con minúsculas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Sistema Solar* es el nuestro, *sistemas solares* todos los que haya. Un _sistema solar_ es un conjunto de planetas que giran en torno a una _estrella_, si esa estrella es el _*Sol*_, nuestra estrella, el sistema será *Sistema Solar*. Rige la misma ley de mayúsculas y minúsculas que para _luna_ o _sol_.


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> *Sistema Solar* es el nuestro, *sistemas solares* todos los que haya. Un _sistema solar_ es un conjunto de planetas que giran en torno a una _estrella_, si esa estrella es el _*Sol*_, nuestra estrella, el sistema será *Sistema Solar*. Rige la misma ley de mayúsculas y minúsculas que para _luna_ o _sol_.


 
Coincidimos plenamente ++++.


----------



## blonfu

> *Sistema Solar* es el nuestro, *sistemas solares* todos los  que haya. Un _sistema solar_ es un conjunto de planetas que giran  en torno a una _estrella_, si esa estrella es el _*Sol*_,  nuestra estrella, el sistema será *Sistema Solar*. Rige la  misma ley de mayúsculas y minúsculas que para _luna_ o _sol_.



¿Dónde se puede consultar eso? Lo único que he encontrado dice lo que ya apuntó Ana:"Los nombres de galaxias, constelaciones, estrellas, planetas y satélites". Para mi sigue quedando la duda de si el sistema solar entra en alguna de esas categorías, posiblemente sí pero no queda claro.
Por otra parte, en los diccionarios que he consultado, sistema solar es el sistema planetario que tiene como estrella el Sol, sigo pensando que sólo hay un sistema solar y un sol. En el caso de luna se dice claramente "satélite natural de un planeta".


----------



## Peón

¿Por qué usar mayúsculas en este caso? Entiendo que es innecesario: si se refiere a otro sistema solar seguramente tendrá nombre y si no, del texto puede inferirse que *no* se trata del nuestro. Las mayúsculas en estos casos me parecen una falta de respeto a la inteligencia del lector. Parece que se le está diciendo: "_advierta, Sr. tonto, que estamos hablando de *nuestro* sistema solar y no de otro_", como si tal cosa no surgiera evidente del texto.
Saludos


----------

